# Ways to make water tolerable to drink?



## svs14623 (Dec 12, 2003)

My son was told he has IBS-D mostly and from everything I read he needs to drink at least 64 oz of liquid preferable water. He's lucky he drinks 30oz and he likes Capri sun fruit punch. (put drinking straw is suppose to be bad too -puts too much air in intestines). It was suggested to stay away from apple juice. All premade drinks seem to have apple juice. He drinks mostly countrytime lemonade diluted. He believes that drinking water and other drinks hurts him right away. Does anyone else have this? When I mention to drs they just look at me and don't answer. He was tested for lactose intollerance by tissue sample and blood, but seems milk bothers him too. He's loosing so much weight. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Was he tested for fructose intolerance? http://www.uihc.uiowa.edu/FRUCTOSE/index.htm I'd look into that. And something's not right. . . lactose intolerance testing is a breath test, not blood test. . . maybe he hasn't really been tested for lactose intolerance.Has he been tested for celiac disease?(www.celiac.com)Sorbitol is often a trigger for diarrhea too, and high in fruit juices.Have you tried any stevia drinks? stevita.com I think is a site. How about green tea, iced tea?Just some thoughts.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

I also have a problem w/ a lot of drinks...I have had IBS-D since elementary school and I am now 21. I cannot drink a huge glass of any liquid (incl. water) at one time or I will suffer from pain and even an attack at times. I try to drink throughout the day, but only 1/2 glasses. I mostly drink water as I have found it is the only liquid that almost always agrees with me. I can't handle iced tea or many fruit juices..probably b/c of the various sugars/sweeteners. I spent many years getting sick in the mornings which I have now found out is due to the orange juice I would drink w/ breakfast. I am now trying low-acid O.J. which I will hopefully be able to handle. I drink chocolate soy milk regularly (I've tried many kinds, but find that the So Good brand is very yummy) and I also tend to drink Minute Maids Cranberrry Cocktail which is actually very good. I can't stand cranberry juice, but this has raspberries mixed in which makes it quite delicious! I hope I've helped out a bit and that your son starts feeling better! I definitely know what he is going through.lots of love.







oh and I was tested for lactose intolerance as well...which did involve a blood test. I tested negative after many years of believing that I was. I still cannot drink milk or eat any dairy, but this is common for most people with IBS. It could be a variety of things that upset us...too much fat...the protein in milk...etc..but I am able to use skim milk in my cereal and feel fine.


----------



## svs14623 (Dec 12, 2003)

Jan and Karyno,Thanks for your replies.I have to print responses and show Kev. He tell me see I told you so. I want him to write himself so he doesn't feel so alone.I'll have to try your suggestions and especially since someone else w/IBs suggested he might be more willing try.Oh, he had to drink glasses and glasses of water for colonoscopy but he did it! I was so proud of him.Thanks again.


----------



## feelinpoopy (Feb 25, 2004)

Just wanted to reply to the above message that states lactose intolerance is not a blood test. There indeed is a blood test for lactose intolerance. After not having anything by mouth since the night before, they took blood and then I drank a yucky drink full of lactose and they took blood at intervals (I think it was 30 mins, 60 mins, and an hour and a half) to measure my glucose level. Glucose levels rise if the lactose is being digested. If the level doesn't rise it means there isn't lactase enzyme present to digest it (intolerance).And Kev, good luck to you, it's no fun going through tests. I hope you find something that works for you soon.Regarding juice, I usually drink the low sugar cranberry and for other juice, I dilute it half and half with water.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I have fructose sensitivity, which means all drinks with fruit or sugar disagree with me. I had it all my life, ever since I can remember fruit and fruit drinks gave me a tummyache, but I didn't know what it was. It was confusing because fruit is supposed to be so good for people, and it's often forced on children.I also can't drink a whole lot at a time. My hobby is music, and when I go to a nightclub one of those 12 ounce bottles of water lasts me the whole evening. The only exception is if I ate very salty food, like corned beef on St. Patrick's day, then I get thirsty and drink water fast. I get by by sipping water and drinking it with meals.Maybe Kev and some of you others who have trouble could try avoiding fruit juice and sugared drinks for a few days and see if it helps. I only drink water and unsweetend tea. Well actually I also have the occasional diet coke. There are many kinds of herbal teas you could make iced for summer. Be careful with the blends, some of the fancy ones have sweeteners or other allergens added.Also maybe Kev could be tested for food sensitivitywww.nowleap.comGood luck,Julia


----------

